# Bianchi Foray?



## Phil40soon (Jan 15, 2005)

Found a BIanchi at the local thrift store for $2.99 and thought what the heck. When I scraped off the paint someone had applied I found the decal with the model "Foray". It is a lugged steel frame with Tange Bianchi Special tubing and is set up as a tourer/29er mtb. Anyone know anything about this bike? I suspect entry level from early 90's or perhaps earlier? Not sure if it's worth my time $$ to refinish. Any opinions?


----------

